# 64bit-Rechner Pentium D 820

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Rechner ist - wie oben geschrieben - eine 64bit-Maschine.

Welche Version sollte ich installieren? ia64 oder amd64?

Leider habe ich für ia64 keine DVD-Version gefunden.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Hilefoks

Als IA64 wird die Architektur des Itanium bezeichnet. Was du hast ist eine IA32 CPU mit 64 Bit Befehlssatzerweiterung - bekannt als AMD64 (AMD) bzw. EM64T (Intel).

Du benötigst also eine Live-CD für AMD64. Du kannst aber auch eine normales x86 System aufsetzen - wahrscheinlich wirst du als normaler Desktop-User (was ich einfach mal annehme) keine Vorteile durch die 64 Bit erhalten (möglicherweise sogar kleine Nachteile). Alles das wurde aber auch schon des öfteren hier diskutiert... bei Interesse also einfach mal danach suchen.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## ManfredB

Komisch nur, dass beide - sowohl 32bit als auch amd64 nicht booten bei mir.

Grund ist vermutlich, dass ich ein DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner mit JMicron-Controller habe.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht ist der Chipsatz zu neu für den alten Kernel auf der 2007.0 CD - entweder die 2008.0 nehmen (ist zumindest als Beta schon raus), oder eine beliebige andere Live CD mit aktuellem Kernel.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo schachti,

Es sind die beiden 2008er, die nicht booten.

Ich brenne die amd64 noch einmal mit 4facher Geschwindigkeit,

vielleicht bringt das was.....

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Versuchs mal mit TING: http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * 2007-08-20: TING 2007.0-r2
> 
> - Fix booting from devices connected via JMicron controllers
> ...

 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo bbgermany,

danke für diesen Hinweis.

Ich habe mir die amd64-Version einmal gezogen, gebrannt auf CD,

dann damit gebootet.

Sieht gut aus.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich damit

nun die iso, die bei mir nicht bootet, nutzen - aber

wie mache ich das.

Ich habe da nirgends eine erschöpfende Information gefunden.

Muss ich, wie ich das vom Anfang von Gentoo her kenne,

zunächst eine Partition mounten usw.?

Da dort steht, dass das für Leute ohne Network-Anbindung

funktionert, wüsste ich gern, wie das genau weitergeht.

Danke im voraus für Hinweise.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

